# Graphic card



## joemontana57 (Mar 13, 2009)

Are there still issues with Nvidia chipsets? Or is that fixed.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 13, 2009)

Joe, don't really know. I can say I haven't seen anything adverse reported with recent generations of nVidia. (Most of the problems reported were several generations back). Even those were just a matter pf problematic default settings, as opposed to actual failures.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2009)

The latest drivers for the newer cards appear to work fine, by all accounts I've heard.


----------

